# Who would you like to meet?



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok I know alot of people on here have met each other. what dogs or people would you like to meet from this site. or anywhere.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dansgrizz. Just seems like the type of folk i would associate with.


oh and sadie, i love that dog.


so many, you should all come to WI for a bbq. Itd be a good ole time


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I would like to meet with *Lil Locz (Kenya's mom)* because 1 Kenya is a doll and absolutely gorgeous 2 I praise her for taking on the responsibilities of her neighbor's pit 3 She just seems my type of gal all with the law enforcement and everything, I think we could hit it off as friends. 

Oh and can't forget about *Dan's Grizz*, cuz he is just the goofiest mofo I have ever met, lol and would totally be great if I needed a laugh.

*My Mikado* because she seems really sweet and I would love to get to know her and be there for her when times are tough. I would support her 100% just after knowing her from this site.   

Edit: Shit I would just love to meet everyone here! Anyone that takes their time to learn on this site about their pitty/bully friend just has to be an awesome person!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Man, I've got so many good friends on these forums, I couldn't call them all. If I could pick one person, it would be Sharon. No doubt about it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well Lil bit would def me on my top list! And than of course her owner's Nancy and Marty. Redog because he is a great person and really does a great job on the board it's always nice to know who your working for. Ericschevy I talk to him all the time online I feel like we should have met already. And Behdlem bully because she is a gemini like me !! I already know we would be cool. And little bomb diggity heheheh come on how could you not want to meet a dog name the bomber. My last 2 would be sharon because she likes old B&W films like me we would def have something to talk about. And smokey joe because she cracks me up !Oh and Patch-O-Pits gotta love patch and her girls and all her handsome boys she has a pumpkin patch full of pretty kids!! And Baha99 and the red devils hehehe gotta love a live chick who does not take any sh*t from anyone my kind of girl!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i want to meet the old man , redog ,madblood i would say saide but i am meeting her at the funshow in ga so My Mikado wants me to build a track you made the list


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd like to meet redog and Dan's Grizz...

Then Challenge them both to a Slap Boxing Match......LMAO


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mikado most definately also oldblood and lil bit sorry marty she's cuter :roll: oh and don't let me forget my boy stack......... I'm sure theres a few others


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would like to meet all fo you.  I am always up for meeting new bully frineds.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I want to meet so many of you but tops would be Dave, Buz, Tara, Eric,Cane76 ( Keith), Marty, Bully Babe, Sw-df 27, Neaveh and Faiths mom too. Gosh there too many to count we should have some mets. Like Koonce said. Maybe not everyone could be at all of them but pick a central area in each region. That would be so awsome.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The easier question would be who would you like NOT to meet. Id like to meet just about everyone on this board!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

EVERYONE. lol

I vote for a Go Pit Bull camp out sometime!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

umm, marty to see all his beautiful dogs, and karma so she can see how aggervating jake really is lmao


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang, that's hard. Sharon, Dave, Marty, OldFort, SadiesBlues, Kieth, Wheezie, BuzHunter, NesOne, Eric, BullyBabe...

And their little dogs too!

There's just too dang many to name.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm down for the Go Pitbull camp out.   Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i wish i could meet everyone here 
but im way too far 
maybe this summer im supose to go see a friend in the south of indiana so if there is any of you in that area ^^


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

gosh, i'd like to meet everyone on here, i'm game for a Go Pitbull camp out! 
but if i had to pick i'd say blue family, Go pit, Locz, roxy, metal girl (holding down for LA way up there!!) lol. marty, OFK, Mrs APBT, gee, there's to many to count, i know i left ppl out...lol.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Geez.... I would like to meet everyone too.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

definately lil bit and the old man..lol, buz, smith family, dansgrizz,dave(redog),sharon(such a warm hearted person)..just to name a few.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Can't get much more central than STL....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

haha should take apoll to see where everyon eis and then see where a neutral place bewtween all is and post it up to be voted on!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Let go for it. I'll start since I'm way up North.

Northern Minnesota closet town that shows up on a map, Walker MN


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

well, i live in a town that is at lest on the map, but i would say closet would be Baton Rouge or Shreveport..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well miss smarty pants I guess you think you are so much better than me cause your town is on a map. LOL I bet we have the biggest distants to drive.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm on the map too....hehehe


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Being on the map is not that great I mean the feds can find you alot easier. Better watch out. LOL


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahaha i just stumbled across this thread... well first and formemost i want to meet all my fellow Californians!!

Neson
DansGrizz
Mrs APBT
Cain
ElvisFink
(i feel like im missing someone here)

And then of course

Bedlam Bully
Sydney
Marty
chic4pits
apbtmom
my mikado
Roxy
SadieBlues
EricsChevy
RedDoggy
RedDog
Buzhunter
Baha (cuz she is fiesty like me)
PTW (even tho we started off rough lol)
koonce
Neela
ColeTrain
Nikki(kenyas twin brotha from another motha)
wootness

edit: oh damnit... i want to meet everyone... i even kinda want to meet my arch enemy BlueMarquez so i can beat the **** outta him lmao


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm in Idaho, lots of good camping here but not really close to anyone at all lol

Looks Like i'm traveling!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i say put the meet in CA ;P i mean we do ahve the best weather out here lmao


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> edit: oh damnit... i want to meet everyone... i even kinda want to meet my arch enemy BlueMarquez so i can beat the **** outta him lmao


I'm with yah Lil L0cz! I would really like to meet Bluemaquez I'd love to show him what 6'-4" 220lbs of Karma would do to his A$$!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> I'm with yah Lil L0cz! I would really like to meet Bluemaquez I'd love to show him what 6'-4" 220lbs of Karma would do to his A$$!


HAHAHyweah u might actaully scare him ahhah, im only 5ft, 115lbs lmao


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> I'm with yah Lil L0cz! I would really like to meet Bluemaquez I'd love to show him what 6'-4" 220lbs of Karma would do to his A$$!


Now that's a fight I would personally fly out to cali just to see ... heheheh:clap:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Dang, I'm in Washington state....far far away from everyone


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dans'grizz sure i'll meet you at one of the next shows. Gotta make sure we go on the same days this time lol

My Mikado
EricsChevy
NEELA
Sydney
Patch'o'pits
OFK......Switch and Rebel too lol
redog
smokey_joe


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i say put the meet in CA ;P i mean we do ahve the best weather out here lmao


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: Lol I second that

Dans'grizz Mr APBT Cane76 lol I think we would all vote cali


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hey I can totally do Cali - for sure.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Hey I can totally do Cali - for sure.


ur in Wa right??? bellingham by chance? i dont remember who on here said they were from bellingham. anyway, my pops moved up there... i am there quiet often


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> ur in Wa right??? bellingham by chance? i dont remember who on here said they were from bellingham. anyway, my pops moved up there... i am there quiet often


I am about 1.5 hours south of Bellingham actually, in Everett. Do you fly or drive? That's quite a ways from Cali.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

damn i live in alabama but a got an ace up my sleave i know there alot of ppl on here from tenn ofk being the number 1 
and if i am not mistaken saide and the old man are both in ga


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah...I say we meet in GA....Only 8 hour drive to Atlanta for me....lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think so Roxy.... we have to make it a decent distant for everyone to travel. It takes me 8 hrs just to drive to the bottom of my state....


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Lil bit, caliber, lux, lugz, raven, ember, maverick, Kenya, dumae, nay nay LOL, touché, the orphans tell them how much I hate the storm , Shawnee, peanut would be sweet, and zoe oh man I'll play with her for hours LOL get the ceramic horse out, duece, Cain, mongo, banjo, the koonce pup, urban combat and maybe throw christysyk a wink LOL. PHAT! Ninja too....

I say we all go to Mexico for the show  ....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I am in Central texas and I don't mind traveling as I have lived in several states and been to everyone except Alaska. But I am soooo down for Mexico. Never been there.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I am in Benton, AR but Little Rock,Arkansas would be easier to find on the map.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Lil bit, caliber, lux, lugz, raven, ember, maverick, Kenya, dumae, nay nay LOL, touché, the orphans tell them how much I hate the storm , Shawnee, peanut would be sweet, and zoe oh man I'll play with her for hours LOL get the ceramic horse out, duece, Cain, mongo, banjo, the koonce pup, urban combat and maybe throw christysyk a wink LOL. PHAT! Ninja too....
> 
> I say we all go to Mexico for the show  ....


kenya is so hurt


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Porque? Mi amigo


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

u just changed it huh?? lol... i didnt see her name before lo... i wont tell her then


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Lil bit, caliber, lux, lugz, raven, ember, maverick, Kenya, dumae, nay nay LOL, touché, the orphans tell them how much I hate the storm , Shawnee, peanut would be sweet, and zoe oh man I'll play with her for hours LOL get the ceramic horse out, duece, Cain, mongo, banjo, the koonce pup, urban combat and maybe throw christysyk a wink LOL. PHAT! Ninja too....
> 
> I say we all go to Mexico for the show  ....


haha. Thanks 
:love2:

I'm down for mexico I have a house in Rocky Point. lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

she was there the whole time...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I say we have it on the "exotic ranch" a certain member lives on. I wanna meet the roos!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I think we should get together on a cruise...a gopitbull carribean cruise. how effin' fun would that be? Our poor dogs would be sh** out of luck unless we snuck them through customs...LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

oooo a cruise.... So dope!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

a cruise would be AWSOME. I love cruises.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would like to meet everyone on here, mainly all my cali peps. I think a cruise would be awsome to do, we can do the mexico one.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> oooo a cruise.... So dope!


lol ^no pun intended


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I love would love to meet all of ya'll and you will have to count me out on a cruise I won't leave my dogs, but you can pay me to watch all of yours lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

nah no cruise for me. I like to be on land.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I say we have it on the "exotic ranch" a certain member lives on. I wanna meet the roos!


Lol hmmm who would that be.. We moved off the ranch tho. Had problems getting net lol.. couldn't play WOW on the connection we had. Had to move to town lmao! Still got the land available for a big GP bash tho. 395 acres all fenced.


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

I Don't Know There Are Quite A Few, Sydney... Sadieblues... Bahamutt99..


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

Like to meet you all. Come to WI I'll take you on the boat then can cruise around the tiny lakes. Then we can cook out on the banks of sand (or we like to call them beaches). lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We have more lakes in Minnesota so I think we should have it here.


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> We have more lakes in Minnesota so I think we should have it here.


Yea I was just messing around. WI is a poor place to have cruises. Good all around hunting though.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd love to meet pretty much everyone. I can't just pick a couple. A Huge picnic would be great!

No cruise for me if the dogs can't go LOL


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I'd love to meet pretty much everyone. I can't just pick a couple. A Huge picnic would be great!
> 
> No cruise for me if the dogs can't go LOL


LOL the same reason me and my husband don't go vacation....lol


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd like to meet everybody. You learn something new ever time you talk about these dogs. I've met lots of people over the years at dog shows and can never seem to get enough.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> We have more lakes in Minnesota so I think we should have it here.


hehe, Gods country up there. probably the best fishing in the nation too. 
Eriks dad has hundreds of acres in Louisiana but I think we should all meet at buz's house


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh no. That ain't happening lol.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I wanna go to Mikados.....


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

hmm why dont set a fun show somewhere that way everyone can go 
you the money we raise to pay for everyone coming 
i can smoke some pig to sell for extra income 
and we can sell tickets to the fight hell i would pay to see a chick beat a dude down 
just something to think about


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

everyone ya'll all seem very interesting


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I gotta kick outta what everyone else had to say on here. I can't really specify who in particular I would like to meet.. I'm a people person, so I always enjoy meeting new people... but I don't really like big crowds. Not that my opinion matters... just wanted to share my two cents. Anyways, anyone that can offer any knowledge and good conversation is who I'd like to meet. I live in southern Ga, but will be relocating to Tn soon. Maybe after my baby's born, I'll be more apt to travel.. but not so much right now.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i'd have to go with everyone. mostly cause i haven't been around enough to make any particular likes or dislikes 

you could all meet up here and go rafting, dogs are always welcome and its a blast


----------

